# Here Be Dragons



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, I swear n that one picture you can see the open mouth, like it is going for a bite! Beautiful...great photography!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Once again I'm jealous of your skills. :adore: I recently got a Canon 50d. I used to have a Pentax ME %100 manual and I developed and printed all my own pictures (only B&W) and I loved it. That was 20 years ago.....I'm trying to remember and relearn. 

Thanks again for sharing


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful photographs - thanks!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

terrific! were you using a macro lens? whatever you were using, these are wonderful.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing photos - never seen a dragon fly that close. Thanks for sharing.


----------

